# Getting rid of smoke smell?



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

A friend gave me some books. Her husband smokes so the books smell like cigarette smoke. They are books I would like to keep IF I can get rid of the smell.

Does anyone have any tips?

I would sure appreciate it


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Put them in a box w/ a cup of vinegar? It really eats up odors,


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thanks I will try that


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've also heard of putting them in a paper bag with reg charcoal.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Just an idea, wrap them in a towel sprayed w/ Febreeze?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

DW and blynn,

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

If those don't work you might try opening the books and putting them in a large plastic bag and adding some charcoal around them. The best type of charcoal to use is the kind that you use in fish filters. You can get a small box at Wally World or any pet store for not much money. I used this on some books that I got the same way and it seemed to work. Just don't rush it, I left my in the bag for a couple of weeks.


----------

